# I'm gonna get the book!



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I looked, I swear. I got my Torque set up with looped tubes (1745s) I think. I liked them a lot. But after talking with OM I decided I needed to lighten up. So now the 1745 looped seems to tough for me. However I now own 20yards of the stuff. Can they be made into singles and take small game? I've read of singles with different sized loops. Can someone show me 1745 singles with "loops" lighter than looped tubes but strong enough to take game. Ties, loops, cuffs, the works. No tabs please. I'd be happy to split this 20 yards with somebody willing to make half of it into what I'm after.....OR simply trade for the correct size tubes for looped at a lighter but capable draw etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

It sounds like what you're looking for are pseudo-tapers. Tie off the loop so that you end up with about half of your active tube length is double tube and half is single tube. maxed out they could certainly take small game. Personally I like a single 1745 with 3/8" steel. Easy pull with some nice velocity.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Oldmiser made a very nice video on how to do this.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31818-this-is-how-oldmiser-ties-a-loop-tube/


----------

